# Vallejo show?



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I wanted to know who is going to be showing at the Vallejo show. Abby needs 2- 3pt majors to finish. So we only need majors. 
Thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The Vallejo show always seems to have a really good turnout. Since it is halfway between the SF Bay Area folks and the Sac-a-tomato folks, it seems to draw them all from both directions.

We may be going. I just need to work on a few other details around here first. Abby needs to be there!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

We'll at least be there for the weekend - my daughter gets to start Jr. Handling so hopefully MeMe will behave for her! We went to the Jrs. Clinic at the Santa Clara show and she did really well so hopefully her trick of stopping and sitting and refusing to move is over!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just putting this out there for anyone interested. There is a show next weekend in NJ at the Meadowlands. On Sunday, they had 15 Havs entered, but I couldn't find out about Saturday. It is two different kennel clubs running a show each day.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am not sure if we will be there or not~ We will have just got back from our vacation the week before, and I do have a few other things going on....
I may just wait because Heidi can start showing just a couple weekends after that~~ Wooo Hoooo!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

What is the date?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, March 20-23 (four days of shows).

Michele, here is the information on the show for Saturday (linked). There are 9 Havanese showing at 1:30 in Ring 7.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I just entered the show for all 4 days but since Sunday is Easter if we don't show early I may not be able to stay. I will be going to Lafayette for dinner and hope to leave early.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Well I just entered the show for all 4 days but since Sunday is Easter if we don't show early I may not be able to stay. I will be going to Lafayette for dinner and hope to leave early.


Yeah!!Easter Break!!! I can go to the show.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I want to go so bad!! And show the Tito... when is the cut off for registration?


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

You have to register on line now that it is so late, but the last minute you can enter is 12 noon on Wednesday and if you are one minute late or you watch is off they won't take it. If you are planning on entering you should do it by tomorrow through infodog.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

AAAA!! Thanks Elaine.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> I want to go so bad!! And show the Tito... when is the cut off for registration?


It's Wednesday, March 5.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Kimberly. I knew I wasn't going to be able to go, but thought someone in the area might be interested.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*I'm in Thurs - Saturday*

Well, I just couldn't stand having a show so close and not going for more days, so I just added Thursday. So hopefully, I'll be there Thurs - Sat. I decided not to go on Easter - so hard to do!
I called early this morning and they couldn't confirm my Friday and Saturday entries, but I just got the notice and I'm IN! :whoo:Lauren makes her debut as a novice Jr. Handler on Saturday.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I didn't even pay attention to it being Easter. Hmmmm.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Well, I just couldn't stand having a show so close and not going for more days, so I just added Thursday. So hopefully, I'll be there Thurs - Sat. I decided not to go on Easter - so hard to do!
> I called early this morning and they couldn't confirm my Friday and Saturday entries, but I just got the notice and I'm IN! :whoo:*Lauren makes her debut as a novice Jr. Handler on Saturday*.


Good luck Lauren!! You will be great!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh fun! Will you have someone else take MeMe in the ring if there is a showtime conflict? That was always the hardest when my daughter was showing in Juniors - the ring conflicts. I'd love to go cheer on Lauren!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

MeMe is going to have to be Lauren's Jr dog - the Maltese's coat is just not growing out right - must have been mixed with poodle at some point in his Brazilian breeding. LOL. So hopefully they'll do the awful thing and have Jrs. early in the a.m. and the breed judging later. I got all my entry conformations today and LAUREN's Confirmed!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, please let me know when you find out Lauren's ringtime, if it won't bother her. I'll put it in my PDA and will plan to be there.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello - I may go to the Vallejo show on Saturday. 
Can anyone tell me how I can find out ahead of time when different breeds are scheduled to be judged?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Janet! Where are you located? All of the information is available at infodog.com, but I can post specific links the week before the show, which is when they post it for us.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly! 

So the schedule won't be posted on Infodog until nearer the date? 

I'm in Fremont, so probably not that far from you. 

I don't have a Hav. 

Yet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I just went over to Infodog and see the counts are posted.

Thursday: 16 Havanese 5-10(1-0)0

Friday: 18 Havanese 7-10(1-0)0

Saturday: 20 Havanese 8-11(1-0)0

Sunday: 16 Havanese 5-10(1-0)0​Majors available every day for the Winners. That will be nice for those that win. Good luck!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Janet, you're not far from me at all, especially since I post that I live in the Fremont area when people ask. 

I've watched your name pop up many times, but I've always thought you were someone I know in Arizona. I almost dropped you a message the other day, thinking it was her. Ha!

When the schedule is available, it will be listed here: http://infodog.com/clubs/2008037101.HTM
If you go there now, you will see a menu of links on the left side:
Judging Panel
Judge Changes
Past Entry and Points
Entry Breakdown
etc.

I believe the link you want will be called "Judging Schedule" or something like that. Feel free to post here or drop me an e-mail and I'll help you decipher it. I plan on being there Saturday unless something comes up, so I hope we can meet.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks! You are always so informative! I am looking forward to the show.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fabulous! I'm looking forward to meeting you too. There are a few of us in the area (Estrella, Poornima, Ben - who doesn't seem to be posting anymore, as well as several others over the hills), but you probably already know that since you've been around a while. I've had you on my Buddy List here for quite some time (thinking you were someone else). :laugh:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, I just went over to Infodog and see the counts are posted.
> 
> Thursday: 16 Havanese 5-10(1-0)0​
> Friday: 18 Havanese 7-10(1-0)0​
> ...


Kimberly,

Where did you find this info of how many are showing and does it say the breakdown?

Thanks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Libby, if you go to Infodog.com and look up each show, the show's page has a menu list on the left side (as I listed above for Janet). The Entry Breakdown link is what you want. All of the breeds are listed alphabetically. I pulled the Havanese information for each day and posted it in those notes above.

I will break down Thursday's information for you with a color-coded explanation. 
*Thursday: 16 Havanese 5-10(1-0)0

On Thursday, there are 16 Havanese that have entered.
There are 5 class dogs entered.
There are 10 class bitches entered.
There is one male special (champion) entered.
There are zero bitch specials (champion) entered.
There are zero veterans entered.*

Does that help?

Looks like Thursday and Sunday are both smaller shows. I had expected Thursday to be smaller, but I didn't realize that Sunday was Easter, which makes it smaller too. Still, there are exactly enough entries for majors in dogs each day and a couple extra for bitches.

If one of the class dogs doesn't show on Thursday or Sunday, the major will be broken for dogs. Bitches should be safe every day though.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly! I get it now! So, in the Havanese it takes 5 in the show to make a major? Thanks for the show educating ~ You are super! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Right now it is 5 to make a major in dogs and bitches. When May comes around, the counts change and we will need 6 bitches to make a major (but still only 5 for dogs). The counts come out every May, and sometimes they go up, and sometimes they go down. (It dropped for dogs to get a 4-pt major, so that is interesting!)

Oh, and the counts are different all over the country. The counts I've listed are for California. We have our very own division with AKC, Division 9.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

That's interesting ~ so the count is based on population for each Division. Is Oregon and Washington in with California?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am not positive, but I believe it is based on show entry numbers for the past three years. They have a formula they use to calculate points based off of that.

No, California is its own division. Oregon & Washinton share a division with several other states though: Colorado, Idaho, Nevada, Oregon, Utah, Washington, Wyoming make up Division 8.

You can view all the divisions here along with the point schedule for 2007 and 2008: AKC Point Schedule. Feel free to poke around and see how points differ throughout the country. For 2007 (and early 2008), we were almost the same all the way across the country. If you are ever traveling to another division, you can look up the points for that area to see if it would be a consideration for showing while you are there, too.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

The ring time is finally up for the show on Thursday 3/20/08 we show at 12:30 in ring 4 after 22 dogs of 5 different breeds, they have not posted the other shows yet but maybe later today.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Well on Friday we show at 2:00 in ring 3 after, 22 dogs of 3 different breeds, boy is that going to be a long trip home. MBF is in to teasing us because they seem to be putting up one show at a time. Hopefully this afternoon they will have Saturday and Sunday up, since this is Friday.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Elaine for the updates! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck today everyone!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it is next week Amanda. It is over the Good Friday/Easter weekend.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well, Saturday is a 10 AM ring time but that gives us enough time for Lauren's debut as a Jr. Novice at 12:45. And Elaine got her wish for an early Sunday ring time - 9 AM. Plenty of time for Easter parties afterwards.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisa, Thanks for posting to the list and yes Sunday is a great ring time, for those of you who are coming on Saturday or Sunday I am posting the rings. The 10:00 on Saturday is in ring 11 and we only have one dog in front of us so we will be in at 10:00. Sunday we not only have 9:00 but we are first in the ring so we show at 9:00 in ring 1. There is no way to know where the rings are but we are usually in a building, I just want you to know the ring you are looking for a head of time. Hope to see some of you this weekend.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay really wishing you luck ahead of time <BG>


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In Vallejo, don't we always go through the walk-in gate (from the cruddy gravel parking lot) and turn right on the walkway, past the vendors and straight into that building? I can't think of any other buildings we've been assigned to on those grounds, no matter who the kennel club is. Are there other buildings we've been in, Elaine?

Hopefully, they will keep the same ring numbers all four days (meaning that the kennel clubs don't rearrange ring numbers on the rings throughout the shows), and someone can post the building location if it is different from that building at the end of the walkway.

It sounds like a few of us are going on Saturday, right? Anyone visiting on other days?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's the consolidated info for anyone who wants to take it with them. Did I forget anything?

*Thursday*: 16 Havanese 5-10(1-0)0 
12:30p, Ring 4 (after 22 dogs of 5 different breeds)

*Friday*: 18 Havanese 7-10(1-0)0 
2:00p, Ring 3 (after 22 dogs of 3 different breeds)

*Saturday*: 20 Havanese 8-11(1-0)0 
10:00a, Ring 11 (after one Affenpinscher)
12:45p, Ring 1 is Lauren's debut in Jr. Novice - (after 7 Maltese)

*Sunday*: 16 Havanese 5-10(1-0)0 
9:00a, Ring 1 (Havs are first in the ring)


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

The usual building we show in is the one you mentioned that is through the gate and looking right straight in front of you, but we have also shown in the one, once and I'm looking at the ring 11 thing, when you get to the vendor iles you turn to the left and there is a long building that we have used in the past also. If they didn't throw the large ring # in there I would not have remembered the other building.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, the Ring #11 throws off the numbering. Of course, it is on Saturday too! Ha ha!

Oh wait - I do remember that building. It is terribly crowded and _very_ narrow. I showed in there one time when Charlene came out from Utah. I remember something happened at that show, but for the life of me, I can't remember why it stands out.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

We're planning on going Saturday morning to the Vallejo show. I need to exchange the wrong conditioner I bought at the last show, plus I'd never pass up the chance to see all those Havanese in one place! We'll leave by noon, as Maddie has a *VERY* important social event to attend. Its Cheryl's Roxie's 1st birthday celebration!!!arty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I will look for you there, Jeanne. The birthday party sounds like a fun celebration!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeanne, we'll expect photos of the birthday party!! How fun.
Enjoy the show too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Can't make Saturday but Friday works


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*:whoo:Good luck Lauren!:whoo:*


Havtahava said:


> Here's the consolidated info for anyone who wants to take it with them. Did I forget anything?
> 
> *Thursday*: 16 Havanese 5-10(1-0)0
> 12:30p, Ring 4 (after 22 dogs of 5 different breeds)
> ...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Sally. She's getting pretty nervous already. Hopefully her friend will be there and will help calm her nerves. Her birthday was Thursday, so I got her a new suit. Here she is practicing with an uncooperative MeMe and our "wannabe" show dog, Buddy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Lauren!!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww Lauren looks so cute! Happy Birthday to her! arty:


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Good Luck Lauren!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a beautiful suit, Lisa!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisa,
I think you should start a page for Lauren and keep it updated so that everyone can follow her as she grows in Jr.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa, tell Lauren we wish her luck in her debut! I wish we could be there to cheer her on but we can't make to the show this weekend.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That's a fun idea Elaine. Maybe Melissa could start a Jr. Showmanship forum so that everyone who has someone in Jrs. could contribute. Every day this week I've heard, "when do I go into the ring Mom?" Not sure if she means she can't wait, or if it's coming too soon. LOL This is the only time I've wished they were the same age. Every day I hear from Maya about what she wants when she starts Jrs. Next thing you know I'll be hearing about the dogs she's put on her list. MHS starts young.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Lisa,
> I think you should start a page for Lauren and keep it updated so that everyone can follow her as she grows in Jr.


Oh, that's a fun idea! I used to have a page on my web site of my daughter's adventures in Junior Showmanship and I also added some other dogs that she had handled in the ring (Conformation, not Juniors) for points. She has handled several different breeds, and got to show one of the top ten Havanese at our National Specialty a few years back. It was fun to compile a bunch of those photos (without giving out too much personal info about her online) and show off her handling skills. She has pointed a lot of dogs (ours and others) and worked for some pro handlers in the Group ring.

Junior Showmanship is a great way to involve your kids in some fun activities on the weekends and teach them about sportsmanship too. I like Junior Showmanship because they _do_ lose a lot (due to the amount of competition out here) and have to learn to deal with it. So many of our childrens' programs don't allow them to learn how to deal with losing.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lauren good luck to you this week in your first show! Juniors is going to be so much fun :biggrin1: I love your new suit ~ you sure look pretty!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Good luck this weekend everyone! I hope everyone has a blast, I can't wait to cheer you all on Saturday =)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck and remember- lots of photos!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Elaine had a very nice win for Thursday's show - 
Kaili, her Bred By, won Winners Bitch and Best of Opposite for a 3-pt major!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

YIPPEE!!! Way to go Elaine!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Elaine- great job! So who has pics????

Amanda


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Elaine! Thats wonderful! Kaili is a cutie pie!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Kimberly! And congratulations, Elaine and Kaili!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Elaine. 
Pictures please.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't think anyone had a camera today. I'll try to bring one tomorrow.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Elaine!!! 

Kimberly we would love some pictures from the show if you could please get some for us tomorrow


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations!!!:whoo:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Pictures please! When I come Sat I will bring one too and take pix!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly for posting Kaili's win. It was very nice to get her second major out of the way. She needs 6 more points and then I am going to have to think of something else to show until the middle of June.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations Elaine and Kaili:whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Way to go Elaine - I can't tell you guys how beautiful Kaili is in the ring. And you can shoot me now - I had my camera and forgot to get it out. If we don't get some points on MeMe soon, Elaine's going to be showing her when she's done with Kaili.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS, ELAINE AND KAILI!! AWESOME!!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats to Elaine and Kaili!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations Elaine & Kaili!!!
:first::first::first:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations to Elaine & Kaili again!!!

Kaili took Winners bitch and Best opposite sex again for another 3 point major:becky:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations Kaili and Elaine!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

It was exciting to see Elaine & Kaili win again!! Congratulations!!! 

Sally took a lot of pictures too!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes I did!! But I have to go feed Oliver and Comet......but I'll be back soon:whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Forgot one:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the photos, Sally! Everyone looks so pretty!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah!
Who is the first photo?

Elaine- wow, you are on fire! She has an adorable face!

Amanda (who is waiting for more pics!)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Elaine and Kaili! :whoo:

Great picture, Sally!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Yeah!
> Who is the first photo?
> 
> Elaine- wow, you are on fire! She has an adorable face!
> ...


Anmada,
That is libby with Kohana


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Heather!

Libby-Very nice suit! But that is a sign I haven't seen enough pics of Kohana lately!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Amanda guess who:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally- don't pick on the blind girl!!! I am horrible with names! Ask anyone at work, I say "hey you!" to all the clients<BG> My guess is Abby? But I wouldn't bet any money on it!

Amanda
Okay I win a puppy from Colina!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You are correct!:whoo::whoo:


:focus:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sally, great pictures! The furbabies are looking stunning. Libby, nice suit!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks!
Elaine here is one more for you .....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I found one more :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great pics Sally! That puppy is way too cute.

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Elaine had a very nice win for Thursday's show -
> Kaili, her Bred By, won Winners Bitch and Best of Opposite for a 3-pt major!


:whoo:Here's Kaili:whoo:
*PS--Good luck Lauren!!!!*


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Sally thank you so much for all the great pictures!!! I got to show my family! By the way I told you we all start at 10:30 and I just looked again and we all start at 10:00. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

2 more


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

More pics today ladies.... PLEASE!

BTW-Meme has the cutest face. You can't help but smile when you see her expression!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*:cheer2:Good luck Lauren!!!:first::cheer2:*


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally, is the b&w dog Ruger?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great photos, Sally. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Sally, is the b&w dog Ruger?


No Jane it is Satchmo


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally, I was looking at the pic in post #91. When did you take a pic of Kodi? :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> No Jane it is Satchmo


Oooooooo! Satchmo belongs to Suzanne, who owns Louie, Lincoln's full brother (same litter). Louie is a gorgeous boy and is a champion show dog. I hadn't seen photos of Satchmo yet - thanks, Sally!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a great crowd we had today! It was so fun to see some local friends there & some good luck tokens (Catherine & Jeanne!), too.

Elaine & Kaili won their finishing points today, and my buddy Ruger received Winners Dog, and then, Best of Winners. (That's his first major & 10 points in two weekends out!)

I just missed Lauren's debut in Junior Showmanship (but caught the end of Juniors), so if anyone else can comment on her experience today, that would be great.

Congratulations to Elaine, Joe, and Champion Kaili!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh WOW, Huge Congratulations Elaine, Kaili & her daddy Joe, for your new CHAMPION!! How Exciting is that:becky:

Thank you Kimberly for the update


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the Championship Elaine and Kaili! :cheer2:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations Champion Kaili!!! Awesome Elaine and so happy for you Joe! So fun to watch Kaili Champion! 
:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats Elaine- you better share that photo with us when you get it!!!

Great job Kimberly- I am rooting for Ruger cause he was almost my puppy for a day!!!

Feel free to take more pics to share everyone


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Huge congratulations to Elaine and Kailie and Joe. Joe must be walking on air right about now!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> What a great crowd we had today! It was so fun to see some local friends there & some good luck tokens (Catherine & Jeanne!), too.
> 
> *Elaine & Kaili won their finishing points today, and my buddy Ruger received Winners Dog, and then, Best of Winners. (That's his first major & 10 points in two weekends out!)*


:whoo::whoo:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratlations Elaine, Kaili and especially Joe! Anyone have any video of Kaili strutting her stuff?


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone, Kaili is one happy girl and is now Ch. Lil Pawz Kai In The Sky Es Ti. Joe has decided we have to go back tomorrow early and show her as a Champion. Boy did I want to sleep in. When I get back the show pictures I will scan it and send it out.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:whoo:Way to go Sis :whoo:I loved watching you strut your stuff. Now I can say my sister's a CHAMPION.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

what about Lauren??:ear:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Lauren's Debut*

Lauren had a great time - but was watching the other Jrs. with big dogs and forgot she had a table breed so didn't put her on the table for the judge's exam - so by default she got a 4th place. The good news is that MeMe walked for her and put her tail up. Here's their happy debut.










Lauren and MeMe

Lisa
SF Bay Area


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Yeah Lauren Congratulations*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*
Congratulations Elaine,Joe and Kaili*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners! Kaili and Elaine, way to go on her championship! Lauren looks adorable. She's got a lot of guts getting out there and starting up her show career at such a young age. I wish her well. You can bet she'll remember to table her dog the next time! :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly, Congratulations on Rugers two wins!!! He sure struts around and such a cutie!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Great job Kimberly- I am rooting for Ruger cause he was almost my puppy for a day!!!
> 
> Feel free to take more pics to share everyone


Yes, Ruger is your psuedo-pup! I'm taking good care of him for the time being.

We just got fully unpacked and I'll go through the memory stick tomorrow to see if I can find any good pictures. Another friend took some fabulous Ruger photos and sent them via e-mail, so I am going to try to get those uploaded to the forum too. I think she lurks her on occasion. I'll have to see if she's ever set up an account...

Libby, thank you! Kohana and you are definitely looking comfortable in the ring for the most part! You had a nice start to her show career.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He won again- woo hoo! He has to be pretty close to finishing- a few singles at this point? I definitely want to see photos!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He has 10 points in two weekends (3 small wins his first weekend and one big one this weekend). Now we need one more major and five points to complete his championship.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly and Ruger!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*I've just caught this thread, Congrutulations Everyone. Oliver has always had the cutest face, I miss his smiling/laughing picture.

Lauren we all forget things when we are starting out, You look Beautiful in your new suit.

Kimberly, 10 POINTS in 2 weekend is awesome.

thanks ,everyone for sharing.*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here are a couple of photos taken by Mary King. (I still haven't been able to go through mine.)

Ruger before he went into the ring. 








You know what I love about this photo? This is Ruger relaxed while I'm talking to a couple that came to meet us at the show. He just freestacks so naturally and beautifully. He's very well-structured. Beautiful boy! His breeders have done very well with him and his siblings, too.

Ruger on the table, being examined by Judge Neil Graves from Calgary. Mr. Graves gave him the 4-point major this weekend.









Ruger moving, hair blowing, and apparently I'm making the kissy sound by the look on my face. Ha ha!









Some Sunday photos of Ruger.








I had to crop out my face because I was making the most hideous expression as I was threatening a certain person, while the judge's back was turned, for getting him all riled up before we entered the ring. LOL! She posts here and Ruger just _loves _her!!!









Another freestack for the judge. Ruger was looking between the judge and me for approval.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ruger is sooooo adorable! He is very flashy but I want to see the threatening Kimberly face!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Yes, Ruger is your psuedo-pup! I'm taking good care of him for the time being.
> 
> We just got fully unpacked and I'll go through the memory stick tomorrow to see if I can find any good pictures. Another friend took some fabulous Ruger photos and sent them via e-mail, so I am going to try to get those uploaded to the forum too. I think she lurks her on occasion. I'll have to see if she's ever set up an account...
> 
> Libby, thank you! Kohana and you are definitely looking comfortable in the ring for the most part! You had a nice start to her show career.


Thank you Kimberly! Kohana's reverse hiccups sure scared me though yesterday and after that it went all downhill. But, after I had a relaxing Easter afternoon and watching the videos my DH took of everyone I am all excited to get back in the ring! We have a lot of work to do before the SAC show, but overall I'm proud of Kohana!

Libby


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ruger is such a handsome boy!!! Now, I second Amanda's post: I need to see the threatening face!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly, beautiful pictures of Ruger! He is such a nice representation of the Havanese breed!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kimberly,

Ruger is just precious. My cousin just named her son Rueger - he's a red headed little boy - just precious, too.

Congrats on the wins.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly and Ruger. Fantastic weekend for you!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry, I missed out on all the excitement and great accomplishments!

:cheer2: to all of you :cheer2:

Kimberly, can you please ask Ruger's owners if they would like to give him to me? I'd very much appreciate that! He's fabulous!!! BTW, me three, I want to see your cut off face :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Kimberely!

Ryan


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kimberly I absolutely adore Ruger!!! He will be Tito's 'idol'. I would also love to see the pic of your face which was cropped out!! LOL. 

Ruger did very well and I am so happy for you guys! He will finish at the next show I am sure of it! I still can't get over how cute that gold suit is! I want one ; )


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kimberly,
It wasn't me that was distracting him was it? I tried to stay away from the ring while you were showing. The pictures are really great and he is such a beautiful boy and I am so happy he likes me so much. You look great in the ring and he shows so nicely for you. Congratulations again on the win.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Elaine, always looking like the innocent one! ound: No, you weren't distracting him in the ring. He just got so riled up with you as we were walking in the ring that I had to go far away and almost missed the entrance of our class. Ha ha!! (That's definitely not your fault. That's all mine.)

Mary, the photographer, said that I was talking to the judge when I made this face, so I'm totally lost. I guess I just need to quit making faces! Ha!

Here it is. I can laugh at myself.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

PS-I have some good photos of you Kimberly to post as well


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

ound:Hahahahaha ound:

Kimberly you crack me up!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Uh oh! More faces, Sally?!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

yes---I think I sent you a couple already
:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

hahahaha! Kimberly that face is just TOO funny! Thanks for giving me a good laugh.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Kimberly. We would love to see more of Kimberly's funny faces Sally :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

As soon as we opened that photo after getting home on Sunday, the whole family laughed. I'm afraid that I really do make a lot of faces. I just didn't think I got caught on film much until I started showing dogs. Oiy!

(Sally, I just sent an e-mail to your hotmail account.)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Got it----check your mail.:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:brushteeth: Not making any comments on Kimberly's gorgeous face  But do share more Sally!

Amanda


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That picture is awesome, it looks like your breaking into song! Like a Havanese musical. LOL. I would also like more pictures! :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly, I love your picture! You are one classy lady and very awesome in anything you do!! My DH took videos of you over the weekend and you are so photogenic! You represent the Havanese handlers and breeders so well ~ even when you think you look annoyed you look awesome and Esterella is right ~ you look like you are starting to sing ~ like the Sound of Music :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> :brushteeth: Not making any comments on Kimberly's gorgeous face  But do share more Sally!
> 
> Amanda


*Bad photos of Kimberly????*:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geez, I need to keep you guys around for some great ego strokes!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, you look like any Opera singer in the middle of an aria, maybe the 'Dying Havanese' (as in the Dying Swan, don't know if that's the right translation from German though ). Still gorgeous anyhow.


----------

